# Catalina 309 Owners...Fridge



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

I took delivery on my new Catalina 309 this Spring from the Sail Place in Michigan. The fridge is advertised as an AC/DC unit, but I realized back in May that mine's a DC unit. I told my dealer about this right away, but they insisted it's an AC/DC unit.

I pointed out to the dealer that with the shore power connected, and the DC power turned off, the fridge does not run. The dealer said that for the fridge to run in AC mode, the DC must be on (both the main switch AND the refrigerator switch on the DC distrubution panel). I said that makes no sense but they stuck by their story. 

I called Waeco, the maker, and they said my fridge model number indicates it's a DC unit, NOT AC/DC. Told the dealer but they weren't convinced. I also told the dealer there's no obvious AC power running to the fridge. They agreed to remove the fridge and find out for sure but couldn't figure out how to remove it. The said they'd get back to me.

The dealer called me back today (been a couple months) and said that they just learned from Catalina that it's NOT an AC/DC fridge...Catalina changed the fridge on hull numbers in the 20's (but their website still says AC/DC). The dealer said that they and Catalina don't intend to remedy it, but suggested that they and I could write letters to Frank Butler. 

I think the AC/DC is the better unit, as I can leave my boat at the slip with the DC turned off and the AC on. If somebody kicks my power cord, etc., my fridge will stop running, but it won't run my batteries down.

So.
1. Is this just a substitution of equipment on Catalina's part or an elimination of advertised equipment? Dealer says substitution.
2. Is the AC/DC the better unit?
3. Does YOUR 309 really have AC/DC and do you care?


----------



## jsalley (Aug 29, 2007)

I own 309 #14, and my fridge is definately AC/DC (Waeco/Dometic). Had a lot of problems with it this season, but the dealer finally got it right by having the AC-DC power supply replaced by the Dometic service people. The unit is difficult to remove, requiring the cutting of a piece of teak trim. According to the C309 Owners Forum, there have been a lot of problems with these units, so that may be why they changed them. Now that it works, I agree it's a lot nicer to be able to leave the fridge running on AC in the slip and turn the batteries off.

John Salley 
C309 #14, "Nancy Ann"


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

While I don't have a Catalina... I do have an AC/DC refrigerator and would recommend them highly. The Engels seem to work quite well and not use too much power.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

C309 #110 here. My fridge is definitely DC. I am on a mooring can so it makes no difference, but when I am on transient docks I have noticed it does not run on AC alone. If someone kicks out your shore power, you're going to have rotten food in lieu of a drained battery. At least the battery gives you a fighting chance to get back to the boat in time. Perhaps the solution is to use the boat more often so you are never in that situation?

How do you like the boat otherwise? Lot of weather helm to get used to but I think it'll get fixed with a decent rig tune next season.


----------



## tsenator (Nov 6, 2000)

*I've owned boats with refers for over 20 years*

I don't think it matters. I had a boat with an AC/DC version for 12 years and now a DC only for 8 years

If you have a DC version you just plug in your 12 Volt Charger to feed your batteries and they source the power for the refregerator. No big deal.

You won't run your batteries down if you have your 110 VAC plugged in and it wont hurt the batteries as the 5-6 Amps you are feeding the refregerator is just going in and out your batteries. If anything keeping your batteries connected to a good 3 stage marine charge all the time is good for them.

If you were really worried that someone knocked out the 110 VAC cable to your boat & it might drain your battery, then I wouldn't have the battery on both batteries. Just an FYI most DC refregerators will stop working at 10.5 or 11 VDC. so while your battery will be essentially empty it should recover fine (I have done it a few times)

Also to the last post mentioning that If someone kicks out your shore power, you're going to have rotten food in lieu of a drained battery is only necessarily true if you disconnect your batteries completely from the house circuit whe n you plug into 110 VAC. Most AC/DC refregerators will kick in and start using DC battery power if you lose your 11o VAC

I wouldn't worry about it and just go sailing


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Siam, 
Pardon my harshness.... But.. Aren't you the Least bit ANGRY? It seems to me that you got mildly screwed! Gad! For $$$$ you must be laying out for a new boat? They (Dealer and or Catalina) should do something to make you happy! Tell you one thing.. wait.. then tell you somthing else.. typical.. they just want you to go away now they sold you a boat (imo) On the other hand.. I'm willing to bet some clause in your sales agreement gave them an "out" so they don't have to change things the "factory" did. One can only wonder what help they will be on something major were to go wrong on your new boat. 
Again please pardon my harshness


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I would have to agree with Denise...you should be getting something as compensation, since you were told you were getting X and got Y instead.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

Thanks for the useful replies. 

1. It's interesting to note that perhaps they had a few problems with the AC/DC version...I kinda hope that's the case.

2. I'll take spoiled food over a sulfated battery. Power outage on Tuesday means next weekend my batteries are dead dead dead. 

3. And to Denise and Sailingdog, yeah I'm kinda PO'd, but primarily because I brought this up to the dealer in May and they argued and stalled 'til October. And it does seem analogous to an am/fm radio that's really just am...in other words, this isn't just a substitution on Catalina's part, it's a deletion. 

The list of minor fixes the dealer hasn't addressed is long...no engine manual, bad tachometer, scratched woodwork, cracked instrument plate on helm, ding in fridge door. The $950 bottom paint they applied is blistered and spotty and will have to be removed (I wanna put a barrier coat on anyway so I'll just do it). Waitin' to hear from them about some tiny gel blisters on the rudder, too.

Great boat from Catalina. We love the thing. There is some weather helm, but not to the extent that it bothers me. Only irritation is from dealer.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Write a letter to Catalina naming the dealer and include your long list of problems. Mention posting your issues with the dealer on sailnet. I bet you get a fast response.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sail Place is the oldest dealer in the Catalina network. Chances are they will respond if you make a stink. Or just email Gerry Douglas. I like the boat too. The weather helm is my only issue -- wish there was better balance. And, if you de-rake the mast it turns into a slug in light air.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Too bad you are not getting better support from your dealer than that. My dealer and I are very good friends (it has nothing to do with buying over 1/2 million dollars in boats from the... really, they like me, ok??). Anyways, call Catalina and see if you can get some of it resolved. 

Who is your dealer?

- CD

EDIT: Just saw who your dealer is. Sorry. I do not know them.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes.. I have friends with Older Catalinas and they rave about how great the company is to owners.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

deniseO30 said:


> Yes.. I have friends with Older Catalinas and they rave about how great the company is to owners.


Probably one of their biggest selling points. We are in general a tight nitch group... Catalina owners. PLUS - I have heard the Tech editors are VERY smart and EXTREMELY good looking. That alone is a reason to buy a 400.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I hear that's true and the Catalina 400 Technical editor is the exception that proves the rule... He's supposed to be quite homely and not all that bright...  Keeps blowing himself up by using propane bbq grills.


Cruisingdad said:


> Probably one of their biggest selling points. We are in general a tight nitch group... Catalina owners. PLUS - I have heard the Tech editors are VERY smart and EXTREMELY good looking. That alone is a reason to buy a 400.


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Snafu*

I thought it was normal to have these kind of problems with Catalina. Aren't they Known for exessive blistering,delamination poor fittings structure etc. Is not that why so many are available so cheap.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

IT's a good thing CD is clueless about Photoshop...or you'd be done...


RXBOT said:


> I thought it was normal to have these kind of problems with Catalina. Aren't they Known for exessive blistering,delamination poor fittings structure etc. Is not that why so many are available so cheap.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

RXBOT said:


> I thought it was normal to have these kind of problems with Catalina. Aren't they Known for exessive blistering,delamination poor fittings structure etc. Is not that why so many are available so cheap.


Hmph. A shot in the back. I would expect that from some of our slower members (SD, for instance)... but not the new ones.

No, it's not true at all. You were thinking about trimarans!!

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*C309 fridge*

Hey Siamese, we took delivery of #74 last spring and experienced the same problem with the ac/dc fridge. After getting no information from my dealer, I phoned Catalina in Florida and talked to Gary in the warranty department. He explained that the Waeco rectifier ( a separate unit from the fridge, it converts 120v to 12v automatically) were overheating and failing so they decided not to use them anymore. So the Waeco fridges ( which ARE 12v fridges) will only run on 12v. You can still purchase these rectifiers from Waeco ( I think they are around $40) and the install would be pretty simple. It would mount in the cockpit locker forward bulkhead, opposite the fridge and 120v outlet which is where the rectifier would draw 120v from. Check out Waeco's website for a more detailed explanation. I am wondering why Catalina is still advertising the fridges as AC/DC.

We also have some small blisters on the rudder. Did you know the rudder is excluded from the 5 year blister warranty. Overall though we have been pretty pleased with our 309, she sails well and have learned how to trim her to avoid too much weather helm. My only complaint is that some gelcoat cracks have shown up and although the dealer has told us they will be fixed, based on my experience with our dealer , I'll beleive it when I see it.


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

Tell the b******s to put in the unit you paid for as advertised.

You paid for x and got y.

The ship is new.

No excuse.


----------



## sailingdoug (Apr 23, 2021)

Siamese said:


> I took delivery on my new Catalina 309 this Spring from the Sail Place in Michigan. The fridge is advertised as an AC/DC unit, but I realized back in May that mine's a DC unit. I told my dealer about this right away, but they insisted it's an AC/DC unit.
> 
> I pointed out to the dealer that with the shore power connected, and the DC power turned off, the fridge does not run. The dealer said that for the fridge to run in AC mode, the DC must be on (both the main switch AND the refrigerator switch on the DC distrubution panel). I said that makes no sense but they stuck by their story.
> 
> ...





Siamese said:


> I took delivery on my new Catalina 309 this Spring from the Sail Place in Michigan. The fridge is advertised as an AC/DC unit, but I realized back in May that mine's a DC unit. I told my dealer about this right away, but they insisted it's an AC/DC unit.
> 
> I pointed out to the dealer that with the shore power connected, and the DC power turned off, the fridge does not run. The dealer said that for the fridge to run in AC mode, the DC must be on (both the main switch AND the refrigerator switch on the DC distrubution panel). I said that makes no sense but they stuck by their story.
> 
> ...


Am looking at a 2006 309 whose owner completely removed the refrigerator. What is the replacement?


----------

